# Grenzwertig? Egoistisch? Rücksichtslos? Fahrlässig? Egal?



## Thomas. (31. März 2020)

eine Gewissensfrage
auf Grund der derzeitigen Lage werden wir ja gebeten die Niederlande zZ nicht zu besuchen, wo ich mich auch dran halte(ich gehöre zu den Ängstlichen). 
da ich aber in keinen Deutschen Angelverein bin (hatte ich bis jetzt nicht nötig) aber trotzdem fischen möchte, bleiben mir nur drei Möglichkeiten.

Möglichkeit 1. ich trete dem hiesigen Verein bei was mich mal eben 130,-€ kosten würde + Arbeitsstunden (keine Ahnung wie viele), an Gewässern hätte ich einen kleinen See direkt vor meiner Tür (1,9km) und 2 kleinen Flüsse mit nur ein paar befisch baren km.   
See ist eigentlich nicht so mein ding, und die 2 Flüsschen gibt es auch in NL, 

Möglichkeit 2. ich hole mir vom erst genannten Verein Tagesscheine für 10,-€ wo ich dann vorher auch sagen muss wo und wann ich fischen möchte. (also nicht mal eben losgehen)
auf Dauer viel zu teuer. unter normalen umständen würden mir im Jahr 2-3 Tagesscheine für den See reichen.

Möglichkeit 3. die Niederlande(Vispas vorhanden), ABER nur direkt an einer bestimmten stelle(ca.800m) der Grenze hätte ich keine all zu großen Gewissensbisse, und zwar an einen kleinen flussabschnitt der die NL und Deutschland teilt.



hier dürfte ich links die Niederländische Seite benageln und rechts wäre mit der Mitgliedschaft des hiesigen Vereins möglich 


und hier genau andersrum.
ich kann auf der Deutschenseite Parken und bräuchte nur zu Fuß über einer von 2 kleinen Brücken(L606 u. N317) und wäre in NL.

um mein Gewissen zu erleichtern mal ein Bild wie es 1km weiter aus sieht.


rechte Straßenseite Deutschland, linke Niederlande  

nun meine frage (um mein Gewissen zu beruhigen, oder auch nicht) was würdet ihr machen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. März 2020)

Rechts fahren und links angeln.


----------



## Fruehling (31. März 2020)

Da sowohl Aa-Strang als auch Oude Ijssel mittlerweile nahezu fischleer sind, würde ich irgendwo in Deutschland auf der Wiese ein paar Würfe mit nem Blei machen... 

Grüße nach Anholt sowieso!


----------



## angler1996 (31. März 2020)

man kann im Leben nicht alles haben;-))))


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. März 2020)

Meine persönliche Meinung, geh in NL angeln.


----------



## Thomas. (31. März 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Da sowohl Aa-Strang als auch Oude Ijssel mittlerweile nahezu fischleer sind, würde ich irgendwo in Deutschland auf der Wiese ein paar Würfe mit nem Blei machen...
> 
> Grüße nach Anholt sowieso!



ich könnte dir ja zum Fischbestand der Issel (Oude Ijssel ist erst da wo beide zusammen kommen) und vor allem vom Aa-Strang was erzählen, das tue ich aber nicht , dann müsste ich ja angst haben das ich dich vielleicht auf freier Wildbann begegnen könnte


----------



## Fruehling (31. März 2020)

Das wäre zum einen nicht schlimm und zum anderen was relativ Neues, obwohl es doch schon wieder zwei oder drei Jahre her ist, daß ich dort das letzte Mal zum Fischen war und auch viel mit ein paar ortsansässigen Kontrolleuren gesprochen habe.

Zu wünschen wäre es den doch sehr schönen Strecken allemal!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (31. März 2020)

Ich würde in den Verein eintreten und dann die Gewässer vor der Haustür befischen. Mach ich hier auch so und mir gefällt das sehr gut...


----------



## rippi (31. März 2020)

Bitte fang damit an paneuropäisch zu denken. Nationale Grenzen sind ein veraltetes Konstrukt in den Köpfen starrsinniger Menschen aus dem letzten Jahrtausend.


----------



## Kochtopf (31. März 2020)

Meine Meinung trete dem lokalen Verein bei, Arbeitsstunden kann man sich raus laufen und 1,9km zum Gewässer... solange es kein Vereinsforellenbordell ist würde die Kurze Anfahrt das fehlen von Strömung mehr als wett machen. Und wenn es Mist ist kannst du immer noch kündigen wenn die Pandemie eingedämmt ist und bis dahin bist du frei angeln zu gehen wenn du Zeit hast und nicht wenn die Grenzen offen sind oder du Gastkarten bekommst


----------



## Dennis Knoll (31. März 2020)

Ich bekomme aktuell an die 20 Fragen pro Tag, ob die Grenzen in den Niederlanden noch offen sind, man dort angeln darf und so weiter.
Grundsätzlich: Ja, du darfst dort angeln aber *ich empfehle jeden, nicht in die Niederlande zum Angeln zu fahren*. 

Aber es gibt da einige Regeln, welchen die Sportvisserij Nederland aufgetragen hat.
- Alleine Angeln gehen. Ja, auch wenn man mit dem Boot unterwegs ist, gilt es aktuell alleine zu angeln.
- In ländlichen Gebieten abseits der Zivilisation angeln. Man soll dort angeln, wo man nicht erwartet auf andere Menschen zu treffen
- Und natürlich der Mindestabstand von 1,5 Meter
Quelle: https://www.sportvisserijnederland....56/Corona: beperking sportvisevenementen.html


Wie oben bereits erwähnt, empfehle ich jeden das über die Grenze fahren und Angeln momentan einzustellen. Grundsätzlich spricht überhaupt nichts dagegen, angeln zu fahren. Allerdings erhöht man das Risiko bei Kontrollen an der Grenze, die aktuell vermehrt stattfinden müssen. Und da reagieren viele Niederländer momentan recht allergisch, wenn ganze Gruppen von Deutsche weiterhin in die Niederlanden zum angeln fahren. Vor allem deshalb, weil dies fast nie alleine geschieht, was aber momentan vorausgesetzt wird. Da gilt hier dasselbe wie auch schon beim C&R Thema: Was man darf und was man vielleicht sollte, sind zwei paar Schuhe. Letzten Endes muss es jeder für sich selbst entscheiden und jeder wird auch wissen, was er macht. Sollte er aber der Meinung sein in Gruppen (schon ab zwei Personen) zum Angeln zu fahren, könnte es mitunter teuer werden.


----------



## jkc (31. März 2020)

Moin, ich verstehe die Frage nicht. 

Wenn Du ausschließen kannst Dich und andere beim angeln zu gefährden, wo ist da der Unterschied ob das am linken oder rechten Flussufer passiert?
Also in den Verein eintreten und trotzdem auch ungesehen in NL angeln, so würde ich es machen. 
Gibt's die Bitte nicht in NL einzureisen nirgendwo von offizieller Seite nachzulesen? 
Alles was ich bisher gesehen habe bezog sich bis vor wenigen Tagen auf Sachen die sich ohnehin verbieten, wie Shoppingtouren oder Urlaubsreisen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Thomas. (31. März 2020)

die anfahrt ist überhaupt kein Thema, selbst zu NL habe ich nur an machen stellen eine anfahrt von 3,5km.
Vereinsforellenbordell, soweit ich weiß werden min. einmal im Jahr Forellen besetzt, ist mir letztendlich auch egal was die besetzen oder auch nicht, ich kenn den Neuen Gewässerwart sehr gut, der hat auch überhaupt keine Ahnung was überhaupt da rumschwimmt.



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Ich bekomme aktuell an die 20 Fragen pro Tag, ob die Grenzen in den Niederlanden noch offen sind, man dort angeln darf und so weiter.
> Grundsätzlich: Ja, du darfst dort angeln aber *ich empfehle jeden, nicht in die Niederlande zum Angeln zu fahren*.
> 
> Aber es gibt da einige Regeln, welchen die Sportvisserij Nederland aufgetragen hat.
> ...



im großen ganzen hast du recht, aber ich möchte ja nicht durch die NL reisen, der GEWÄSSERABSCHNITT von dem ich hier rede ist vielleicht 800m lang, wenn ich es darauf anlegen würde, könnte ich ohne Problem mit der Wathose mitten im Fluss angeln, desweitern ist es von Holländischer Seite aus gar nicht so einfach zum Wasser zum kommen so das ich dort auch noch nie jemanden Sitzen gesehen habe und somit keine Gefahr bestehen würde jemandem zu begegnen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (31. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> im großen ganzen hast du recht, aber ich möchte ja nicht durch die NL reisen, der GEWÄSSERABSCHNITT von dem ich hier rede ist vielleicht 800m lang, wenn ich es darauf anlegen würde, könnte ich ohne Problem mit der Wathose mitten im Fluss angeln, desweitern ist es von Holländischer Seite aus gar nicht so einfach zum Wasser zum kommen so das ich dort auch noch nie jemanden Sitzen gesehen habe und somit keine Gefahr bestehen würde jemandem zu begegnen


Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich auch erwähnt, dass jeder das am besten selbst Einschätzen kann. Denn jeder hat andere Voraussetzungen und wenn du keine Grenzkontrolle vor dir hast und dort "alleine" angelst, wo du niemanden begegnest, gibt es auch nichts was dagegen spricht 

Ich habe in den letzten Tagen leider schon andere Spezies von Menschen erlebt. Da gibt es Leute, die fragen nach Mitfahrgelgenheiten (sehr Intelligent aktuell) gegen das Zeigen von Spots und sind da komplett Lernresistent. Als würde es nichts anderes als Angeln geben, wichtiger als Sauerstoff zum Atmen... <-- Ja, das aus meinem Mund mag schon skurril anmuten, aber wir werden es ja wohl ein paar Wochen aushalten, wenn es in dem Falle besser so ist. 

Ich für meinen Teil lasse es aktuell sein über die Grenze zu fahren, da ich nicht gewährleisten kann ob ich kontrolliert werde. Wenn es dann doch Mal so sehr juckt, fahre ich an ein Vereinsgewässer und schneidere dort auf Grundeln (wie Samstag geschehen). Hauptsache etwas an der frischen Luft gewesen ohne jemanden zu belasten oder aktueller Gefahren auszusetzen.


----------



## rhinefisher (31. März 2020)

Also in deinem speziellen Fall, würde ich die wenigen Meter einfach rüberwandern - man muß da nicht päpstlicher sein als der Pabst.
Es ist schon ein großer Unterschied, ob ich mein Auto mit nach drüben nehme, oder nicht.. .
Du wohnst ja fußläufig zu unseren Nachbarn, Du benimmst dich ordentlich und verursachst eigentlich auch keinen Grenzverkehr.


----------



## eisblock (31. März 2020)

Ab morgen ist sowieso Schonzeit für die meisten Raubfische, soweit nicht schon ab Anfang März. Kunstköderverbot sowieso. Insofern ist das Fischen in NL momentan eh nur sehr eingeschränkt möglich. Daher wäre es doch sinnvoll bis Anfang Juni zu warten und zu schauen, wie dann die allgemeine Lage bewertet werden kann.


----------



## jkc (31. März 2020)

Jo genau, es gibt ja auch nur Raubfische in NL.


----------



## Thomas. (31. März 2020)

eisblock schrieb:


> Ab morgen ist sowieso Schonzeit für die meisten Raubfische, soweit nicht schon ab Anfang März. Kunstköderverbot sowieso. Insofern ist das Fischen in NL momentan eh nur sehr eingeschränkt möglich. Daher wäre es doch sinnvoll bis Anfang Juni zu warten und zu schauen, wie dann die allgemeine Lage bewertet werden kann.





jkc schrieb:


> Jo genau, es gibt ja auch nur Raubfische in NL.


----------



## rippi (31. März 2020)

Ist in den Hollanden überhaupt verboten in der Schonzeit auf Hecht zu angeln?


----------



## Thomas. (31. März 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Ist in den Hollanden überhaupt verboten in der Schonzeit auf Hecht zu angeln?


ja


----------



## jkc (31. März 2020)

Jain, nur in der Sperrzeit für bestimmte Ködersorten (beginnt jetzt), aber nicht in vollem Umfang in der Zeit in der der Hecht nicht entnommen werden darf (ab 1.3.)


----------



## eisblock (31. März 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Jo genau, es gibt ja auch nur Raubfische in NL.


Natürlich nicht. Ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt, daß es nicht möglich ist, sondern nur sehr eingeschränkt. Und die Köderbeschränkungen sind auch zu beachten. Und wenn ein Barsch auf deinen Köder beißt, hat der trotzdem Schonzeit!


----------



## rhinefisher (1. April 2020)

Hat sich wohl erledigt - wie meine gewöhnlich ungewöhnlich gut unterrichteten Qullen verkünden, macht Käseland morgen dicht


----------



## Thomas. (1. April 2020)

ich lasse mich überraschen, der See bei uns fällt auch erst mal flach, da ist gerade großes Fischsterben, Gülle wird vermutet vom Feld neben an (NL).
jetzt wird es eng für mich.


----------



## Thomas. (3. April 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hat sich wohl erledigt - wie meine gewöhnlich ungewöhnlich gut unterrichteten Qullen verkünden, macht Käseland morgen dicht



@rhinefisher  das war ein Aprilscherz ?


----------



## rheinfischer70 (3. April 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich lasse mich überraschen, der See bei uns fällt auch erst mal flach, da ist gerade großes Fischsterben, Gülle wird vermutet vom Feld neben an (NL).
> jetzt wird es eng für mich.


Welches Gewässer soll denn das sein? Ich kenne da keinen See an der Grenze


----------



## Thomas. (3. April 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Welches Gewässer soll denn das sein? Ich kenne da keinen See an der Grenze



ich meine einen See auf Deutscher Seite, aber auf der Niederländischen gibt es auch ein paar in der nähe


----------



## eisblock (3. April 2020)

Wer korrekte Infos zur Situation in NL benötigt, ohne Aprilscherze, sollte sich mal diese Adresse ansehen. Dort steht auch, wie man in NL zu deutschen Besuchern im Augenbl.steht. 










						Corona in den Niederlanden
					

Tagesaktuelle Informationen rund um Corona in den Niederlanden. Aktuelle Regeln und Einschränkungen für eure Reise nach Holland.




					www.nach-holland.de


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. April 2020)

Da die Niederlanden mittlerweile als Risiko-Gebiet eingestuft worden sind, hat sich das Thema mittlerweile erledigt.
Es kann unter Umständen passieren, wenn man wieder einreisen möchte, dass man erst Mal 14 Tage in Quarantäne bleibt.





__ https://www.facebook.com/PolizeiEmsland/posts/2661006144027574


----------



## Thomas. (3. April 2020)

eisblock schrieb:


> Dort steht auch, wie man in NL zu deutschen Besuchern im Augenbl.steht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



finde ich leider nicht. empfohlen wird es schon länger von beiden Seiten



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Da die Niederlanden mittlerweile als Risiko-Gebiet eingestuft worden sind, hat sich das Thema mittlerweile erledigt.
> Es kann unter Umständen passieren, wenn man wieder einreisen möchte, dass man erst Mal 14 Tage in Quarantäne bleibt.
> 
> 
> ...



für dich hat es sich erstmal erledigt, für mich (habe aktuell noch nicht nachgeschaut) noch nicht, wir wohnen zwar beide in der BRD, aber jedes Bundesland kocht ihr eigenes Süppchen, in NRW sieht die Sache noch anders aus. 

aber um es mal zum Abschluss zu bringen, ich werde nicht dort angeln


----------



## rhinefisher (4. April 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> @rhinefisher  das war ein Aprilscherz ?



Nöö - war echt nicht als Solcher gedacht, aber gut dass es sich als Solcher erweist.... .
Sorry...


----------



## rhinefisher (6. April 2020)

Oder erst mit Verspätung....:








						Rothenbach nahe Kreis Heinsberg: Niederlande führen Kontrollen an Grenze zu NRW durch
					

Zwar hat das sogenannte Corona-Kabinett am Montag beschlossen in NRW keine Grenzkontrollen zu den Niederlanden durchzuführen, in Rothenbach kontrollieren aktuell jedoch niederländische Beamte Auto- und Radfahrer in beide Richtungen.




					rp-online.de


----------



## Thomas. (6. April 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Oder erst mit Verspätung....:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich bekomme die Seite warum auch immer nicht geöffnet, aber egal, von mir aus könnten sie die Grenze am besten schon heute dicht machen, du kannst dir nicht vorstellen was  Tank und Einkaufsmäßig hier ab geht, darüber berichtet niemand.


----------



## Seifert (10. April 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Ist in den Hollanden überhaupt verboten in der Schonzeit auf Hecht zu angeln?


Nicht nur das,es herrscht auch weitestgehend ein Entnahmeverbot. C&R ist regelmäßig gefordert.


----------



## Arenberger (25. April 2020)

Hi, 
hat ener Infos wie es inmoment in Holland aussieht. Ob sie bald wieder leute rein und rauslassen ;D
lg


----------



## vonda1909 (25. April 2020)

Setz di


Thomas. schrieb:


> eine Gewissensfrage
> auf Grund der derzeitigen Lage werden wir ja gebeten die Niederlande zZ nicht zu besuchen, wo ich mich auch dran halte(ich gehöre zu den Ängstlichen).
> da ich aber in keinen Deutschen Angelverein bin (hatte ich bis jetzt nicht nötig) aber trotzdem fischen möchte, bleiben mir nur drei Möglichkeiten.
> 
> ...


Setz dich mit der 10m Rute auf Deutscher Seite und angel vor dem Ufer in Holland...Scherz bei Seite wie hast du es nun gehalten .In der Trostlosen Gegend hätte ich geschaut ob irgendwo Kontrollen wären und wenn nicht wie gewohnt zum angel ans Wasser.


----------



## Thomas. (25. April 2020)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Setz di
> 
> Setz dich mit der 10m Rute auf Deutscher Seite und angel vor dem Ufer in Holland...Scherz bei Seite wie hast du es nun gehalten .In der Trostlosen Gegend hätte ich geschaut ob irgendwo Kontrollen wären und wenn nicht wie gewohnt zum angel ans Wasser.



war nur kurz (1 St) rüber. aber Kollege war jetzt schon 2x in NL weiter rein, hatte keine Probleme da er perfekt NL spricht, man darf nur als Einzel Person im Auto sitzen, also nix mit Kollege das gibt richtig stress und man darf die Rückreise antreten. Ich fahre erst mal nicht mehr rüber, weil stress mit der NL Polizei habe ich kein Bock drauf.


----------



## vonda1909 (25. April 2020)

Ich denke das es eher mit den Deutschen bei der Rückkehr geben würde.
Habe nur die Erfahrung im Emsland mit dem kleinen Grenzverkehr oft ist nur an den Straßennakierungen zu erkennen in welchem Land man sich befindet.Im nächten Ort gibt es nicht einmal Polizei.Es kommen mehr Niederländer zu uns wie umgekehrt.


----------



## Thomas. (25. April 2020)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Habe nur die Erfahrung im Emsland mit dem kleinen Grenzverkehr oft ist nur an den Straßennakierungen zu erkennen in welchem Land man sich befindet.Im nächten Ort gibt es nicht einmal Polizei.Es kommen mehr Niederländer zu uns wie umgekehrt.


genau so ist es hier auch gerade heute, anhand der Nummernschilder bei Lidel ,REWE und an der Tanke könnte man meinen ich würde in NL wohnen, aber wir sollen Freitags nicht zu denen auf dem Markt oder überhaupt einkaufen, die Hohlländer sind einfach schmerzfrei und relaxt (nehmen das gute Zeugs schon mit der Muttermilch auf )


----------



## Seifert (29. April 2020)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Da die Niederlanden mittlerweile als Risiko-Gebiet eingestuft worden sind, hat sich das Thema mittlerweile erledigt.
> Es kann unter Umständen passieren, wenn man wieder einreisen möchte, dass man erst Mal 14 Tage in Quarantäne bleibt.
> 
> Dann musst du wohl 14 Tage länger angeln


----------



## Seifert (29. April 2020)

Dann musst du wohl 14 Tage länger angeln   


[/QUOTE]


----------

